# we lost a great one yesterday....



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*RIP Xavier*

I had some good trips with Xavier here in Colorado. He was always so solid and positive. We had connections with mutual friends in Alaska, and he will surely be missed! This news just plain sucks!!!


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Sad. He seemed like a really good guy when I met him for a Gore run. Sincere condolences to those who were close to him.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Very sad news. Xavier was a great boater and a great guy. First met him on gore. He was looking for beta on harder lines and it became clear that he was great paddler. 

Rest in peace Xavier. Sorry to see you depart this world so young.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

It's been a hard year on boaters, both because of untimely accidents and old age.

I hope they're all out there hitting the water and drinking a beer to celebrate.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I paddled with Xavier a few times while he was living in Colorado. To say he was an excellent boater is an understatement. When I met him he was remarkably skilled and I'm sure he's gotten much better since then, but he never showed any sign of ego. I remember him showing up at Gore in the fall, having just moved to Colorado. He had his bike, guitar, camping gear, and was full of energy, ready to check it all out.

Marshall gives me name credit for an eddy in Pyrite on Gore that I like to catch, but the truth is, I first discovered it when I saw Xavier catch it. He seemed like such a quality guy - bright, friendly, talented and charismatic. What sad and humbling news.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

*Royal Gorge*

Royal Gorge on NF of the American on Vimeo

I am saddened by his loss. He seemed like a very clear minded young man with great aspirations. My condolences to his family and friends. I did not know him but would have liked to have met him I am sure.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My condolences. The boating community has lost another great paddler and individual.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Very sad news. Seems to be a rough year for losses. Hope his family and friends do ok during the grieving process, my condolences!


----------



## king00 (Dec 4, 2014)

the sad news. may his family always given patience.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

This is sad the hear. I had the pleasure of paddling the crystal gorge with Xavier. He was an incredibly nice and energetic person. In my brief interaction with him it was clear how intellegent and driven he was. My thoughts go out to his family and friends. I am sorry for their loss.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am sad to hear this, Xavier was such an amazing person and paddler. 

We got to see him route through the narrows of the poudre over 5'. Good lord that was a sweet day!!! At times the waves peaked so high They were almost level with the road, it was a sight to see.

He is loved, missed, and remembered.


----------



## brown (Jun 22, 2004)

Sincere condolences. My sympathy goes out to all family, friends, and those that knew him.


----------

